# CVA Optima vs. Knight Disc



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So I am probably going to have to switch to smoke pole hunting since the elk in my desired area are nowhere to be found during the rifle hunt and the area is crawling in November with spikes and cows. Anyhow so I have narrowed things down to these 2 muzzleloaders. 

CVA Optima is a budget champ at $259.99 with a lifetime warranty, but the knight Disc guarantees 3 inch groups at 200 yards at $499.99 

I figure no matter what I will have to sell some guns to get a muzzleloader so accuracy and range is probably my priority. My question is: Is there a $240.00 difference in performance in these 2 muzzleloaders? Is there someone that has shot both? I hear a lot of glowing reviews on the CVA Optima so I am already pretty hooked on it, But closing the distance to 100 yards is going to be tough on elk, and the Knight would be a good solution to that issue if it out performs the CVA..... Any input?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I've never shot my optima out to 200 yards. But we get 1 inch groups at a 100 yards no problem. No complaints either with mine, easy to clean, and shoots straight.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Optima!!


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the CVA Optima V2 and would highly recommend it. I get sub 1" groups at a hundred yards and still good groups at 200 yards. I killed a nice buck on the muzzleloader deer hunt this year at 190 yards. You can't go wrong, especially at that price point.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I was in a hurry last time, but I wanted to talk more about my Optima. It's been a great gun for only $200. It seems to shoot everything I feed it very well. This year I switched to the Barnes 290 TMZ and had great results. 

The first two pics show the typical accuracy I get at 100 yards with a 3 shot group. I use 2 Triple 7 pellets and either a 300 Gr SST or 240 Nosler JHP.

The 3rd pic was a 200 yard group with the Barnes 290 TMZ. The shot on the left of the plate was #1 so I made an adjustment and shot the next 3 towards the center. 

200 yards with open sights or a 1x scope is definitely tricky, but I think most muzzleloaders these days are capable of that distance. I think you'll be able to find some great prices on the Optima V2 once they go on clearance at Walmart soon.


----------



## captaincheeto (Oct 24, 2013)

I have an optima. I'm going to use it on my Monroe hunt. Glad to see they are accurate. Excited to try it on an elk.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

optima all the way...not even close. my groups with this gun are under an inch at 100yds open sights. easy to clean, the breech plug truly requires no tools when properly maintained. affordable, accurate and a proven gun for me.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I do have a question about the firing pin on my optima. what tool do you guys use to take the firing pin assembly out? I notice my pin being tight/rusty, so I put a touch of oil on it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Read Field & Stream this month. They compared CVA, Traditions, Knight, and one other brand that I had never heard of. They wrote that people who should buy a CVA are those who want simplicity and a bargain price. They ranked the Knight as a higher quality gun overall, and wrote that it should be purchased by the hunter who wants a true bolt action performance from a muzzleloader. The CVA is easier to clean and load than the Knight. The Knight should last longer and shoot greater distance more accurately, all else being equal.

FWIW- I have an Optima and I like it fine. The gun is a tack driver but the CVA firing pin is garbage. CVA knows this and will replace your firing pin for free if it starts misfiring.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The best price that I have found on an Optima has been $269.00 which I am perfectly happy to pay for it. If a deal does not come around before January or February I am just going to have to walk over the Cabelas or Sportsmans and pick one up for that price. 200 yards is just about as far as I shoot with my 30-06 anyways....


----------

